# Anyone need a 125g? (DFW local)



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just ordered my new tank and will be parting with my 125g Oceanic tank and mahogany stand and AMAZING Niko light. Will also leave the ADA Amazonia in the tank. It'll be about a month before the switch over. Haven't listed it for sale yet since I don't have the new tank. If you know of anyone who may be thinking to upgrade pm me.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

When you are ready to sell it, post it on DFW Fish Box as well as here. I bet it will sell in a red hot minute!


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

pm sent!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

too bad I don't have the cash, its a great tank.


----------

